# Noob question



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

Currently I'm just rooted and running Infinity and I want to try out imnuts new kernel and tweakstock, but I have never changed the kernel. Is there a certain order I need to do things in?


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

This worked really good for me.



neyenlives said:


> Neyenlives wrote that post as an answer to me and I really appreciate it. I followed his instructions and now my phone is working great. There was one difference though. His post said to install the Imoseyon Kernel through Odin. It has to be done with CWR instead. No biggy. I figured it out. Then the first time I had to get Voodoo control to get Imoseyon to convert to Ext4.
> 
> Be sure to wipe cache, dalvik and data before starting then cache and dalvik before installing the kernels. I didn't wipe stuff the first time I did it and ended up doing it all again. The second time Imoseyon converted on it's own as soon as it booted up.
> 
> ...


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok cool thank you very much.


----------



## PINCPN (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for all this information, I just followed all the steps. How do I confirm my phone has what it should have now?


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

not sure about the kernal cause I cleared cache and dav then installed like they put but I cant enable/disable smartass in terminal and my kernal isnt what imnuts says it should be


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

diabetesman said:


> not sure about the kernal cause I cleared cache and dav then installed like they put but I cant enable/disable smartass in terminal and my kernal isnt what imnuts says it should be


You don't enable it from the terminal. Download Voltage control and mess with it there. Also, the "dirty" isn't there for anyone. It should say 2.6.35.7-EP4-g311a209


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> You don't enable it from the terminal. Download Voltage control and mess with it there. Also, the "dirty" isn't there for anyone. It should say 2.6.35.7-EP4-g311a209


hmm have to redo mine then mine says 2.6.35.7-EP4-g5c1404b. Thank you for the heads up


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

diabetesman said:


> hmm have to redo mine then mine says 2.6.35.7-EP4-g5c1404b. Thank you for the heads up


Are you on 0115 or 0130?


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

I did 0115. I followed the link that stueycaster provided. Ah I didnt noticed that imnuts updated his kernal.


----------

